# false seed pods or seed pods?



## classic_rocker_287 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok so this is ice, she is now 5 wk 3 days flw. I've read if the female is not pollinated then the flowers will swell up, and there are false seed pods.And Ice has alot of large flowers here and there. We are real worried about seeds.can anyone tell us if its a seed in there or not?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 3, 2009)

No. they loookkkk great!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2009)

only if a male was present...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 3, 2009)

*:yeahthat:   ,,,looks like a nice swollen calayx ,,,,but you have checked it for male parts ,,justto make sure it hasnt turned hermie and pollinated it self eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2009)

Swollen calyx 

If you can see a swollen calyx with the pistils showing, it has not been pollinated :aok:

eace:


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks guys.we checked it for male parts but now its hard to see. So if the pistils are showing theres no seed right?but if its pollinated there is no pistils? thanks


----------



## Growdude (Dec 3, 2009)

They don't look pollinated to me, once pollinated the pistols will turn brown.

looks tasty.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2009)

This is a pollinated Calyx.

It is a bit deceptive because at the end of the plants life they look exactly the same.

If they look white they are not pollinated.

This is what I have found, others may have different experiences.

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2009)

:yeahthat:  it was sorta hard to tell from the pic, but i did'nt think so...

btw CR287, very nice ice...


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 3, 2009)

Watch those big colas for Botrytis.  I just grew out a couple of Ice and lollipopped the **** outta them--the biggest top cola I had went fuzzy on me.  Thanks to DOS's help, I salvaged the rest of the plant and the rest of the harvest.

Don't believe that 8 weeks crap--I took 'em out to 10 weeks and woulda gone longer but they started breaking down so badly.  The smoke is awsome but I didn't pull but -2z on the afflicted one and -3z from the other.  They start off looking Indica but end up very Sativa.  I've got 3 going now I didn't lollipop and they're nearly 5' tall from the medium.

Do you have any idea what the genetics really are?  I got them as a ride-along from marajuanaseeds.nl.  The hype says they were a C cup winner the year that Super Silver Haze won but I can't find squat about them anywhere.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, that looks delicious! Nice job :farm: 

Is Ice fert-sensitive in your experience with it?


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 3, 2009)

No--it'll eat what you give it and go under the cabinet for more when you're not looking.  This stuff drinks water like nobody's business as well.  Very voracious ladies.  The Botrytis was the only issue I had besides what I thought was a somewhat scant harvest.  Prettty stuff dried--the pistils are a rich maroon color against a deep green bud.  Mine, even harvested at 10 weeks of 12/12, has a very Sativa high.


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's what it looks like hung and nearly dry.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice bud...the both of you!!  I have not been able to find anything on ICE either I tried looking it up in all my books, for Don Jones, and can't find anything....who is the breeder?  I would like to try this stuff!


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Dec 3, 2009)

awsome, a fellow Ice grower,lol.Theres acually 5 lollypops and 4 clones flowering to but there a few weeks behind.the breeder bag said WW X afgani skunk X shiva and the 98' cup winner. im pretty sure. we was hoping for 8 or 9 wks. were almost there thought. lol.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 3, 2009)

HI,

Wow that's some dank looking bud, bro... :aok: Just another note on botrytis that I don't know if I thought to mention to Pencilhead when he was having issues with his fat lollipopped buds.  PH mentioned that they really lapped up the water...  I can't quite remember but I'm guessing the PencilHead was in hydro?  I've noticed that when I grow in soil that I started to get bud rot issues when I was 'flushing' my plants the last week to two weeks before harvest and that pouring copious amounts of water and giving them the same total soaking that I had been doing with waterings and nute applications during my grow was only contributing to the Botrytis issues in my grow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I suggest that especially with your lollipopped gals that will get much fatter colas on them that you back off on the amount water that you use during feedings/waterings for the last couple of weeks.  IME holding back with lighter waterings at that point insures that the plant doesn't get the needed moisture in the stems and flowers for budrot to get such an easy start and the slight stress caused by watering less also helps trich production imho...  

Happy Holiday Harvesting!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 3, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> No--it'll eat what you give it and go under the cabinet for more when you're not looking.  This stuff drinks water like nobody's business as well.  Very voracious ladies.  The Botrytis was the only issue I had besides what I thought was a somewhat scant harvest.  Prettty stuff dried--the pistils are a rich maroon color against a deep green bud.  Mine, even harvested at 10 weeks of 12/12, has a very Sativa high.



Hmm, interesting. I may give this strain a second look then! I had heard that alot of the 'white' strains were kinda touchy as far as feeding goes so I have stayed away from them. But after dealing with the Blueberry I've had this past year, I'm thinking the white strains can't be any worse right? :ignore:


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 4, 2009)

No, DOS, I'm in FF OC.  But I keep a running log of when and what I feed, so I've got a few grows under my belt to compare it to.  But the over-watering is somthing to factor in.  I'm pretty brutal with that though--I wanna see them droopy and sad before I act as well as feeling light as a feather.

One thing I have learned over the last year is to stop cheating up when pouring nutes.  I've got the American syndrome: if a little is good, then overdoing it totally is better.  Not.  Before I starrted reading suggestions on bottles and following them, I pretty much killed everything I touched.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> No, DOS, I'm in FF OC.  But I keep a running log of when and what I feed, so I've got a few grows under my belt to compare it to.  But the over-watering is somthing to factor in.  I'm pretty brutal with that though--I wanna see them droopy and sad before I act as well as feeling light as a feather.
> 
> One thing I have learned over the last year is to stop cheating up when pouring nutes.  I've got the American syndrome: if a little is good, then overdoing it totally is better.  Not.  Before I starrted reading suggestions on bottles and following them, I pretty much killed everything I touched.



Hey...  I resemble that remark! :hubba:  for the first 5 yrs of growing weed I miserably overfed... always looking for the 'miracle' nute to do it's magic.   All I accomplished was growing some pretty buds with little dankness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I spaced on your grow details... too many grows too many bong hits.... 

But yeah...  I used to really load up the water during the last week or so of 'flush' and after a few bouts with bud rot I got to thinking... Hmmmmm...  I wonder if pouring copious amounts of water during the last week of flowering was counter productive and giving my plants the moisture they needed to turn to mush at the end of their grow...  And it always seems to happen about the time all the trichs turn mostly cloudy with a some amber and you want to wait just another few days to a week and BAM...  Bud rot...  

I also had a wacky experience many years ago when i grew in hydro and had an automated grow at a remote location when I had a partner.  We both had to go out of town for the holidays one year and when we got back a week later we came into a dark growroom in the mid 50's.  A breaker had tripped and the plants that were in about week 6 were all dried up and sitting in the ebb and flow trays in 5 x 5 pots...   BUT as I looked closer the plants had incredible amounts of trichs that had poured on in i'm guessing at least 5 days in the dark without any nutes/water... They were far from being finished but I had grown the strain before and I never had that much trich production on that pheno in week 6 by a long shot.   I've filed this info into my memory bank and try to slightly stress my plants by watering *just enough* to keep them from getting upset late in flowering...

Happy Growing!


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah ICE is kinda sensitive to nutes IMO. When I was useing the veg nutes I burned the hell outa her.flush and transplanted out of the MG Organic(my first mistake) into plain soil and ever since flw shes been taking FF big bloom and tiger bloom like a champ. and now, well you guys can see from up there.


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 5, 2009)

I need to back up and agree with Classic R on the vegging nutes--I did get some nitrogen burn on my 3rd gen clones.  But I backed off and flushed and now they're eating me outta house and home like their sisters did.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet, got some Ice ordered. I can't wait to put it into rotation :hubba: 
Thanks for the info classic rocker and PH. I'm in FFOF right now and have pretty much cut vegging nutes out of my last few grows.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

I too use the FFOF, and rarely have to use the grow big, unless I go with a longer veg cycle....that soil rocks!  I have added 2 applications of grow big (veg feed) to my plants this time around, only because they have been vegging for 7 weeks...I think one more week, I'll flip them to 12/12 under the 600 HPS...I want to make sure that my clones have rooted.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 6, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I too use the FFOF, and rarely have to use the grow big, unless I go with a longer veg cycle....that soil rocks!  I have added 2 applications of grow big (veg feed) to my plants this time around, only because they have been vegging for 7 weeks...I think one more week, I'll flip them to 12/12 under the 600 HPS...I want to make sure that my clones have rooted.



Yeah, I just bought a big jug of Grow Big right before I stopped using it too...ouch.
7 weeks veg, are you doing any LST on them?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 6, 2009)

yes thats why I'm vegging them so long, I've got them all spread out with lst so the canopy of each covers the top of a 21 quart trashcan, I also topped them once at about week 4, so all growing shoots are spread out and tied down to the cans edge.  The overall height from the top of the trashcans is only like 5 or 6 inches, they are just spread out really nicely...little bushes!  I will try to get some pics of them this week, if I can get my kid to help me out with it again.  Hopefully these clones take, as soon as I see roots, I'm going to flip them (the donors).  I took 4 cuttings from each female (luckily they had pre-flowers at like 4 to 5 weeks)  I started these from seeds, so I wanted plenty of each to find a mother after testing these out.  Then I will just flower whatever is left.


----------

